# And the HOTTEST decoration this Halloween is ..............



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

Toilet paper tubes with glow sticks in them !!!! All my friends have been sending this email !!!! I had already planned on doing this but found paper towel tubes to work better, so have been saving them since August. The affect is cool and cheap to do !!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

what effect does it cause?


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'm interested to see what it looks like.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

If it's the one I'm thinking of, there's a little more to it than just sticking a glow stick in a toilet paper or paper towel tube. Not much more, but a little - you cut eyes into the tube, then hide them in bushes, etc. Gives the effect of glowing eyes staring at passersby.

When you get down to it, it's basically the classic Jack-o-lantern, just not using a fruit or vegetable. The Jack started with a turnip, then morphed into a pumpkin...now, trash? And recycleable too. As a devout Jack-o-lantern lover, whose carved them for decorative and "traditional" purposes (warding off evil spirits), I doube I'd ever give up pumpkins, but this is an easy and cheap way to get the impact of a bunch o' jacks.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If you put in a blinking light and hid a bunch of them in the bushes, it would be pretty cool. I could see using colored acetate so the eyes were all different...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Picture that accompanied the email


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Can't beat cheap and easy!


----------



## robotscandance (Aug 28, 2012)

pretty neat idea. I may use this for my front yard this year!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That _is_ a wonderful idea


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

YEP Its all over FB My Friends/Family on FB really dont do what I do for Halloween but they told me about it... I was thinking of actually going a little further on it and adding tissue paper on the eyes and painting the tubes black and I had bought these lights for .99 each at the .99 cent store and they have different settings so was going to put the lights in each tube and have them do different blinks... and then have a few with just the light tubes so I have a variety of blinks and non blinks and colors

I have a huge bush running the length of my yard between my neighbors and my house it took all but less than a few minutes to do everything including the picture and video

Here are the eyes with just the glow stick with the toilet paper roll and the eyes cut out but like I said I covered the eyes with tissue paper.








Here is a video I did with the .99 store mini strobe light. One thing I had to do with both tubes is make sure the ends of the tubes were covered up cause if not the light shines on the opening of the tubes


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i'd had this planned since i joined pinterest. been saving up all my tp rolls over the last couple months to do it.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

The effect works better if you seal the ends of the roll with black electric tape after you put in the glow stick. Otherwise, the light of the glow stick spills out the sides and the effect is muddy and not as distinct.


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

Ooooh, I'm gonna have to give this one a try!


----------



## Deathtemple (Sep 8, 2008)

THIS IS AWESOME! For me atleast since i have a wall of bushes that cover my house. I never knew what to put in or on them expect for the same old spider webs. Now this will be interesting. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone have a pic of the tubes in action?


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

mementomori said:


> Anyone have a pic of the tubes in action?



I just did a short video of a flashing set of eyes and a pic of the glow stick eyes on page one of this thread


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

this is a great idea. My wife wanted to do the store bought versions of these. I think we'll do this instead.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Love this idea. Might paint them black and hang a bunch from a giant tree in the front yard. Thanks for posting the video snigglez sometimes you need a visual lol!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

blackfog said:


> Love this idea. Might paint them black and hang a bunch from a giant tree in the front yard. Thanks for posting the video snigglez sometimes you need a visual lol!



You're welcome... as of 5:00 this morning the glow stick was still glowing I left it in the bushes last night so they do last pretty long...


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

misterhalloween said:


> View attachment 128677
> 
> 
> Picture that accompanied the email


OMG, can this get any simpler? It's not like we don't have most of the materials all ready.

To think, I've been throwing away good prop fodder.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

cool
the grandbaby's can help with this one


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

misterhalloween said:


> Toilet paper tubes with glow sticks in them !!!! All my friends have been sending this email !!!! I had already planned on doing this but found paper towel tubes to work better, so have been saving them since August. The affect is cool and cheap to do !!!


I saw this earlier this year and have been hoarding TP rolls. 

I plan on painting them black and covering the ends of the rolls

Dollar tree has a pack of 15 bracelet sized glo-sticks for $1. i got 2 at DT this morning. Look around for them - i found them with the halloween stuff, but right next to a pack of 5 for the same price. They come in a cardboard type tube.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Easy & cute idea!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Now I want to make a big long pitch black space and hang those from the rafters.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

With our long row of hedges out front, it would be stupid NOT to fill them with these! AND it's a project simple enough that my kids can be involved. I'm taking the black electrical tape on the ends and wrapping the eyes with tissue advice to heart as well. Now all that's left is to feed my family a crap ton of fiber between now and Halloween for the max number of tp rolls.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

^ Funny Laurie!!!!! ROTFLMAO


----------



## pinkzombie (Nov 2, 2009)

Noooo. Oh my. Toooo easy. I feel silly not having thought of it! I give glow sticks out free to the kids at some festival we work at and always give them to treat-or-treaters........glow sticks! there are always some on hands. My whole side yard in long bushes....a dark walk for the little goblins, I have always wanted eyes there but never wanted to hassle. This is perfect....going to make the eyes small, and do some blinking.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Actually, I take that back. I want to make a bunch of these and put them in the brush/trees alongside the road.


----------



## MagicMalachi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love this idea! I will totally be doing this! That has to be one of the easiest things that can be done but its effective! I think red eyes would look best. That is just what you normally think of when you think of eyes in bushes. "Glowing red eyes..."

Mal


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Sometimes the best ideas are cheap and easy; this definitely falls into that category. Thanks for posting mister.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've seen this on Pinterest & think it's totally cool.......would be neat too maybe to hang them inside a window via fishing line so the eyes are peering out at people.....


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

*Cheap Easy Kid Friendly Leering Eyes*

My mom saw this posted on Facebook. The idea is to take toilet paper or paper towel rolls and cut eye shapes in them and stuff a glow stick in there. Put em in your bushes!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Never mind.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> Sometimes the best ideas are cheap and easy; this definitely falls into that category. Thanks for posting mister.


They always say, "It's the simplest things in life you treasure".

This is another WOW! As it is, I DO have 'eyes in the bushes' but they are those of the store bought type that flash. I put them in a large pine tree that grows on the side of the house where I host my Magic Mirror. However, for three sets of eyes, that prop cost me $11.00. For that same price in glow sticks and I can put them all over the tree and don't have to run extension cords to do it!

Darn, and I too have been throwing all those cardboard tube out all this time!

Anyone know where you can get paperboard tubes in bulk for cheap?

Geo


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Laurie S. said:


> Now all that's left is to feed my family a crap ton of fiber between now and Halloween for the max number of tp rolls.


Well, for quicker results you could always feed them a bar of Ex-Lax chocolate and tell them it is Hershey's. That will keep 'em on the bowl for hours.


----------



## Robin Marks (Aug 30, 2012)

I made some of these for a battery powered flashing string of lights. I didn't have any tp tubes so I cut out some pillow boxes with eyes from my cricut, placed some vellum over the openings so I could add the details of the eyes. Taped the box at the seam, slipped them on the string of lights and folded them closed. I also made some pillow boxes smaller and with out the eyes to cover the "unwanted" bulbs adding some space between the eyes. They came out great but I like the idea of the glow sticks! I wouldn't be limited on placement in the bushes, like I am here with the string lights, and they could be different colors.






Back to the craft studio!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Bought the glow sticks and saving up the rolls as we speak! Going to put them in our cornstalks and hay.


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

In bulk?

Try a piece of black poster-board. Sissors and scotch tape...


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

I see a long tube several eyes black background/bushes and fog machine


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Gah! I knew I had been saving all those rolls for a reason. My husband made me throw them out when we moved (I had like two or three shopping bags full of paper towel and toilet paper tubes). Now I have to start saving all over again. And my husband promised to bring them home from work too. Of course I already have a tons of glowsticks...


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Gah! I thought I made a whole new thread about this somewhere? Not just a reply to this one >_<


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Pretty neat idea


----------



## God of thunder (Sep 18, 2012)

Meltyface stood too close to the HOTTEST decoration lol

GoT


----------



## Death Dealer (Sep 20, 2010)

you can also recycle your McDonalds Applepie containers this way, the ends close and its a bit easier to cut out being flatter than a toilet paper tube.


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks misterhalloween. Did one on the fly tonight with toilet tubes and medicine caps and had some glow sticks from last year......just like me it's cheap and easy!! Very cool effect will look good in this year's haunt!


----------

